# what mn thinks of lawsuit



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

thought this was an interesting thread on the perspectives of minnesotans. http://fishingminnesota.com/ubb/Forum53 ... 00579.html
apparently all eastern north dakotans are the devil!!! lol, these people are crazy. gets my blood boiling though, i can't wait to sue so i can go on my dream minnesota moose hunt followed by a nice afternoon of spearing in my house i no longer have to pay to have on the ice... lol.. if i attend u of m, can i sue so i get the same rights as mn residents? how about you mn guys take care of your resources a little better instead of taking over other state's who try to maintain the resource.


----------



## Mr. B (Mar 16, 2004)

Rap,

Not everyone in MN is for the lawsuit. There are some of us that have made the calls and written the letters to express our displeasure with this lawsuit.

In regards to your dream moose hunt in Minnesota, I would pick someplace else. Not that you would not be welcome but the moose population in the state has crashed and no one knows why right now.

It used to be that you could moose hunt once every 5 seasons and there was a season only every other year. That meant that you could hunt once every ten years. Now it is a once in a lifetime deal. If the cause of the crash is not figured out I am willing to bet that no one will be hunting moose in the state of MN.

Nonresident full-time students spending the full term of a school year in Minnesota can purchase a resident fishing license upon presenting proof of their student status.

Just to let you know the Fishingminnesota forum can be a great site for hunting and fishing information, but there are just as many uninformed people on that furum as there are on other sites.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've had to argue with some of the same people on other sites on the issue. They're quick with the slams and insults and don't have any facts as to why this is taking place. I do my blood pressure a favor and just avoid them like the plague.


----------



## hunt4_food (Mar 12, 2004)

Apparently some people who post are uninformed others apparently are just idiots. I am not sure which one I am.
These are only some of the perspectives of SOME Minnesotans. Why would that conversation that took place on a Minnesota website make your blood boil any more then the conversations that have taken place on this site, under many different threads?
Mr. B- great response:
Rap, you are indeed correct, you would need to sue if you really wanted to come to Minnesota on a "dream" moose hunt. As a resident of MN. It is even a "once in a lifetime" hunt for me, and with moose populations dieing off, I don't know why they are even allowing residents to hunt moose, but it would not bother me, if NR's could apply tooo. You can come to MN and apply for turkey tags, you would recieve the same preference as a resident hunter. Bear as well. We can't even hunt turkeys in ND unless we go to a reservation. And bears are non existant. You are welcome to come here and spear, however, like a resident you do need to pay to have your shelter licensed. The DNR (do nothing right) made this a law and we have to live with it. MN sportsman do try to take care of their resources. Our hands are tied. There is nothing we can do, so we, as sportsman try to use the resource created in ND. I truly don't feel that the sportsman are trying to "take it over" as you mentioned. Maybe you are a conspiracy theorist however so I won't hold it against you.
A reciprocity deal is the only way we can come out benefitting sportsman.
Speaking of Reciprocity, that idea is indeed based on the same idea that colleges have made. So yes Rap if you attend U of M you would need not sue to enjoy the same rights as a MN resident, in fact because of Reciprocity, you would be considered a resident, and get to enjoy all of the benefits of MN's outdoors.
MR. B-
I agree not everyone in MN is for the lawsuit, and I believe that ol' Mr. Hatch will not make the cut on election day. The lawsuit is silly, plain and simple.
I too enjoy fishingminnesota, there is a lot of info there, but mainly for fishing. Still looking for a MN site that deals with the issues and caters to hunters. Uninformed people are everywhere. Hell, I am uninformed on many things, but I see uninformed people like Rap trying to pretend to be informed and that gets my blood boiling 
Just to let you know the Fishingminnesota forum can be a great site for hunting and fishing information, but there are just as many uninformed people on that furum as there are on other sites. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Apparently, you didn't read the forum policy:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/terms.html

No personal attacks please.


----------



## hunt4_food (Mar 12, 2004)

Mr. Hustad, I appologize, I hope that fixed it. hunt4food:
I just get frustrated at times...... :wink:


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

ok, ok, let me rephrase this so i am not uninformed... i am going to support my nephew's lawsuit, who is from Iowa, so he can attend u of m with the same rights as residents. 
Your hands aren't tied either. Get out with your fellow hunters to improve the conditions in your own state. Vote people into office that support your cause. This is a democracy isn't it?
As for my invitation to come spearing, just point me in the direction of a nonresident spearing license! I can't seem to find any, because they don't exist. nonresidents can't spear in mn! 
i think someone needs to look at what he says first before calling someone else uninformed. 
as for moose, you can have them all....


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice work rap!!


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Hey Rap,

You can go spearing in Mn, starts May 1, for suckers!!

They make great fertilizer for the garden!


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

I like how the ND's won't take any blame for the mess that is brewing now. The first shot was fired with the ill-thought-out new regulations last year that restricted folks and kept young hunters off public lands, the extra money isn't an issue to most. Didn't anyone on the ND side think something like the lawsuit might happen, these are rules that affect the whole midwest and really the whole U.S. No one argues whith your right to limit how many "guests" are allowed to hunt your lands that happen to be under the migratory flyway, are you ****** that ND is suddenly a celebrity, mainly brought on by your tourism people, G/O's and Tony Dean? Blame MN all you want, but you know as well as any that some of the blame is in the mirror staring back at you.


----------



## Mr. B (Mar 16, 2004)

The relationship bewteen the sportsmen and sportswomen of North Dakota and Minnesota will be ruined by this issue. We can debate the pros and cons of the lawsuit and how each state manages its rescources. But I am willing to bet that none of us are experts in either.

If their are lawyers and members of either state's game and fish departments using this site please enlighten me to the benefits and problems created by the regulations and lawsuit. (Before you bash me please remember from my earlier post I am againt the lawsuit) I have gotten some information from Dick Monson that has let me understand what the ND residents are thinking and feeling.

From what I have seen what gets most everyone worked up when someone tells someone else how ignorant, stupid or any of the other "terms of endearment" that have been used. Then this becomes personal, we have to beable to talk about the issues with the facts and with out it becomeing personal.

Regardless of what we think this issue will be resovled. I am sure it will not be resolved to everyones liking but when it is we are all going to have to work together to conserve the resources of our states. Both states have outdoor opportunities that the other does not. For those of each state that want to be able to cross the border and use those opportunities we have to work together so everyone can. And for those of you that have no use for anything across the border good for you but please try to realize there are those who would like to take advantage of those opportunities.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Ok, someone please enlighten a non resident mid westerner. I keep seeing people talking about "spearing" for fish. Seems to have a lot of people on here upset that you cant "spear" in Minnesota. Someone please explain this one to me. Never heard of it around here.
Amazing the different terms used in different parts of the country by sportsmen. You don't hear the term fishhouse anywhere around these parts either.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Gaddy you take a small four by eight shack with a heater no windows and a two foot square cut in the floor. Next you cut out a hole in the ice the size of the one in the floor. You take a safety pin and run it through the back of a 12" sucker minow and have that attached to a reel above the hole. You then take a 5-6 ft spear with multiple sharpened points on it and then lower the sucker into the water.

You sit and stare down the hole watching area's around the sucker minnow. When you see a northern pike you slowy reel the sucker up to lure the fish within the reach of your spear. When all looks right you plunge the spear into the fish or the mud.

Spearing is done in the shallow area' on a lake usually near a weed bed. Only northern pike and rough fish are allowed to be speared. Walleye and bass and others are prohibited.

I am not a great spear fisherman but you should be able to understand what the act is from this.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow, sounds interesting. Thank you sir.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Well Said Mr. B.


----------

